# The Kiss That Lingers: A love poem By Richard.E.Craig



## Richard.E.Craig (Jan 20, 2011)

The kiss that lingers on my lips is a kiss she set there years ago,
it is a kiss I still feel and taste.
The lips of a love long lost,the lips that intertwined with mine,
your lips soft and moist.
The tongue that played upon my tongue,the breath we shared,
while deep within each others eyes.
Those early hours when both we woke and reached for one another,
when every sinew of our being shook .
Still today I remember your whispers, your sweet murmurings that filled
my ears with Pan's sweet tune.
I remember when first we made love,how for hours we stood and kissed,
entwined like serpents  
even now I can smell the scent of your skin.
You have gone but your memory persists
Do you remember me?
The kiss that lingers. 
By R.E.Craig


----------



## foamylens (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice, I like it.  Very pungent and sensual.  I like how you focus more on the kiss than the actual act of, you know, making love as the central vehicle.  There can be so much anticipation, wanting and suggestion in a kiss.  Whereas the outcome of making love isn't a mystery to most, a kiss can be open-ended and requires a little more effort on behalf of the writer to shape into something affecting for the reader.


----------



## blackiris212 (Apr 26, 2011)

I love this poem.
I usually do not like peoms. I like how you ended the poem with the title. 
I hope you write more peoms, so I can spend my day reading them


----------



## vampire_pixii_blood (Nov 18, 2011)

*poem*

i really loved the last two lines of the poem. it made the atmospheric points of it have a lingering ability.


----------



## Dramatism (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, I really like this.  You can really feel the pain and remembering of... the main character.


----------



## Sophia (Jan 27, 2012)

You can really feel this poem. It's very sweet, very sensual. You paint a wonderful picture. Beautiful.


----------



## Frances (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## AuthorsKeep (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a very pretty poem, made me all warm inside <3


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 17, 2012)

This is in the wrooooooooooooong sectiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon

No but seriously it's a pretty decent poem, though I believe its meaning began to get muddled by the end.  Muddled - good word.  I like the imagery and detail of the kiss, strong enough to evoke memories, but when you mentioned Pan the needless allusion pulled me out of my suspension of disbelief.

As well the first half of your poem describes a single moment, but then becomes less focused during the second half, talking about intimacy and sex, and it seems as if the two sections do not flow naturally together.  Then again maybe that's a common technique?  I don't know much about poetry.  I do know that your title only describes part of your poem, though.


----------



## Cran (Aug 19, 2012)

As expressions of old or lost loves go, this one is quite good. 



> the lips that intertwined with mine


One of you must have had impossibly acrobatic lips.


----------

